# April Co op Class ideas?



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I would like you imput on April's Co Op Class. Here we have been given fleece and I believe we have a neighbor who will teach both spinning and weaving. There would also be garden preparation/planting. Or poultry. Or ??? 

I need input!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheryl in SD said:


> I would like you imput on April's Co Op Class. Here we have been given fleece and I believe we have a neighbor who will teach both spinning and weaving. There would also be garden preparation/planting. Or poultry. Or ???
> 
> I need input!


I think I am going to have to sit April out because of the move. I may have to sit out May, too, but I don't know yet. My kids really want to do the spinning and weaving thing, but if you decide to do it now, we'll just do it later by our selves. 
I think you should do poultry. Aren't most people getting their chicks right about now anyway? I don't think everybody can put their gardens in just yet. 

Cindyc.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Do poultry in April and garden in May when we can put ours (zone4) in even though seeds need to be started now.
Or maybe soap making for April? Now is the time to clean the ash out of the wood stove and it isn't to hot to make it outside but still warm enough to be outside.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello - we do not have poultry so that one would not be for us but we do garden. We would be interested in that one. How about recycling as a month long project? One year we did a survey of the trash in our "paid" trash that we have to pay the man to haul off. We started to burn that which we could legally burn, compost some paper, (we always had the kitchen waste in the compost but are impressed at how much paper can be used too), give away all magazines and brochure type material and so forth. We were able, after two months to STOP one whole trash account. We save $17.00 per month! We also did the thing where you put a stop to the junk mail and we stopped a few magazines too. Anyway - its an idea. If you want help with recycling sites or information, I can help with it - if you would like. Have a good week.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, I need a poll. 

Can we vote on this one?

Soap making
Gardening
Poultry
Recycling/energy saving?

What ever it is has to be short for us as we are 4 weeks out from finishing school (to get done before the goats start kidding & the garden needs planting) and nice cays we need to work on the fences! But we still want to do something. Time to vote ladies, what is it?


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Soaps, gardening, and conservation (recyle, energy, water) fits for us. But we don't mind sitting out a month if you all do poultry.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't think I get a vote, because I am skipping April. But whatever you guys do will be fine, I'm sure. I should be able to participate in May, though.

Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like gardening and recycling. I will be having surgery next week and will be out of commission for a while but the garden is in and recycling I could help with from the sofa. But I'm with Cindy, if you all vote otherwise I can sit out April.

Dee


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

The choice is recycled gardens. How about we try to make a container garden or cold frame or other garden project strictly out of recycled material? This includes the container, the top, & if you can manage it compost/soil. I think we will do a cold frame from old boards & windows, barn waste complst and our land fill offers compost for gardens from trash. A field trip to the land fill will complete the project. I will post an official thread.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like a fun project to us!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Check the other thread - I put links there for garden/recycling ideas.


----------

